# Hello from Leeds



## Hellsent (Mar 28, 2021)

Hello all,

I have a Lelit MaraX which I purchased recently from Bellbarista and a Baratza Sette 30 (with 270 adjustment assembly) from Coffeehit last year. Before that my first espresso machine was a Gaggia New Baby06 in Black which I've had since 2014 or so, served me well until the second lockdown where the workflow of making two milk based drinks every morning was just too annoyingly hard to do on the Gaggia. Hence the purchase of the MaraX after reading lots of stuff on this forum about it.

Edit: Whoops probably needs to be moved into Introductions 😬


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It's fine here....welcome to the forum, many happy years with your current setup, before ugraditis strikes again 😉


----------



## Hellsent (Mar 28, 2021)

Thanks for the welcome, your videos really helped settle my decision on the MaraX, I liked the look of the Crem machines, but the size of them and a few other points didn't convince me. Very happy with the decision of the MaraX.

Unfortunately it looks like a lot of people on here don't like the Baratza Sette, as it's my first grinder I've had no complaints (apart from the deafening noise), especially now I've added the metal 270 adjustment assembly which means I can dial in a bit better with certain beans.

But yes, my next upgrade would most likely be a new grinder. I don't like the look of the Niche, and was thinking of trying flat burrs, just to compare against the conical in the Baratza. Interesting to see what the new Mahlkonig offering is with the MKHOMEX54.


----------

